

Microsoft could have bought Bejeweled for $35,000 in 1999 - kosei
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/07/13/popcap-games-microsofts-missed-opportunity-11-years-ago/?mod=google_news_blog
Ouch. Meanwhile, Microsoft bought Bungie for a rumored $40-$50 million by 2001.
======
sixtofour
It's an open question whether Microsoft would have grown PopCap from $35,000
to $1.3 billion, had they acquired it.

